# 2001 Season



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Welcome to the pheasant forum.Since I am moderating this I'd like to tell you all who I am.Ken Weinzierl,a teacher from Bottineau ND.I am an avid upland hunter and shell reloader.I have a 3 year old German Wirehair,named Rocky.That boy hunts on the dead run.He and I spent a lot of time chasing sharps and roosters last fall.
Last years season was great with lots of shooting and exercise.I hunted pheasants in the SW and sharps here around Bottineau.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

How's the hun population?

Do you think sharps are taking over in the decline of huns?

10 years ago there were huns EVERYWHERE up there and very few sharps.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I've seen a few coveys here and there around here.I used to have a covey in my backyard as it is next to a stubble field.They are gone now also.Didn't see any in SW ND when pheasant hunting.The sharp population here is pretty good.All depends on if we have cold wet weather in July.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

We used to pheasant hunt a lot ,but our dog died and most of the pheasants were wiped out from bad winters where we hunted. My dad and I did make a trip to western ND though. It was the best pheasant hunting I had ever had. The first day we limited in a half hour of hunting. It is very disappointing to see all the posted and leased land in that area though.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I've noticed that during the early Canada goose season there were huns all over the place where I hunt it was wierd because we never say that many in the area before. So did manage to shoot a couple, but we were o busy chasing geese, and there is nothin wrong with that


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Come to think of it, I saw more huns during the Early goose than I'd seen in years too.

We left them alone, but when the numbers really rebound I'll be looking. Huns are my favorite tasting game bird.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I saw a half dozen or so coveys this past fall. Hopefully this mild winter will help them out. Ken, do you think that the wet cycle the state has been in pretty much the last decade affected the population? I don't know a whole lot about huns, does spring rain affect them as much as other upland birds like pheasants? Because if it does, a mild winter followed by a dry spring could really boost them and that's what this year is looking like.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Matt,it only affects it if cool,wet weather happens the first couple of weeks after hatching,because the chicks cannot regulate their body temps,and die of pneumonia.


----------

